# Spring Shedding?



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Does the Havanese go through any sort of spring shedding? I know they don't shed like some other breeds, but the last few weeks Willow seems to be matting more and more. I've been letting her coat grow out but until recently, it hasn't been hard to maintain.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

A few seem to, though it's not common. Also, health problems can make them blow coat. Kodi has twice blown coat after being sick.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She could be blowing coat again? Tucker did 3 times, each time not as bad as the previous one, though.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Just because she is matting doesn't mean she is blowing coat. Spring air is full of pollen. Whenever we had drywall work done around our Havanese, the fur would mat like crazy. I surmised that was most likely the problem. Soon as dust and pollen are gone, no mats. The cleaner the coat the easier maintenance. For really stubborn mats, spray on Chris Christensen Ice on Ice. Rub into mat. Gently pull mat apart with fingers to as wide as you can get it before going at it with a comb, brush or scissors. Cutting it out, however, causes more short hairs that will more easily mat. Good luck.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> She could be blowing coat again? Tucker did 3 times, each time not as bad as the previous one, though.


Yes, Kodi did that too, but all of them were before his 2nd birthday. I could be wrong, but I THINK Willow is a little older than that?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow will be three this month. I do use the Ice on Ice all over her and more so on the mats. Plus I even will sprinkle on some cornstarch if I'm having trouble getting the mat out. I've always been able to get the mats out but she just seems to be matting more lately for whatever reason. I don't think she is sick. At least she doesn't exhibit anything. Other than more matting than usual, everything seems normal. Maybe she is blowing coat again.


----------

